# Portable Rig (DAP/Amp/IEM) Case-fi (please post pics)



## grokit

I finally found a decent case to transport my rig safely, and thought that a thread regarding that "perfect portable rig case" might be in order. Since DAPs, amps and IEMs are such a unique and personal choice, there are not very many custom-made cases for us on-the-go audiophile types. I have the two smallest OtterBOX models, but wasn't really "feeling it" until I tried a case I had purchased for my portable HDD, the "Case Logic PHDC-1 Small EVA External Hard Drive Case (Red)". 

 This works quite well for me, although about an inch narrower would be perfect. I am thinking about browsing the camera case section at the local "Mega Lo Mart" sometime, although it's not a huge priority as I have found this to be an almost ideal solution. It does not offer the impact and waterproof qualities of a Pelican/OtterBOX, but the case is quite protective for everyday transport needs, and the strap secures it from moving around inside, while the pocket inside works well for my universal IEMs. 

 Here are a couple of pics below of my solution for now, and I am hoping to see what others here at Head-fi have done in regards to safe transport for their portable rigs:











 (sorry about the moiré pattern)


----------



## LeeMark

Try this, a NiteIze Backbone Case (Nite Ize Official Site). I use it with a NiteIze S-biner and it works as a case I can use all the time. 

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/003...jpg?1270885885

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/003...jpg?1270885885


----------



## MightyFine Shindig

This thread has got me thinking about getting a case. I've been wrapping my re0's around (..I know it's very bad) loosely, but now that I'm getting an amp, how about:
Sleeve Portable Pouch for 2.5" Hard Drive Disk Case Bag - eBay Hard Drives, Drives, Components, Computers. (end time 06-May-10 11:58:08 AEST)

 Just me being cheap, I'll look at the local computer store for anything of better quality first.


----------



## qusp

I use a case I got free when I bought my portable 1.5TB drive, its perfect for my slightly oversize rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 has 4 pockets on the outside too as well as a large and small section inside. so I can bring a couple of IEM cables and some universal IEMs with me if I wish. will post pics tomorrow as I updated my rig a bit and need to post in the gallery too


----------



## Roadsong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I finally found a decent case to transport my rig safely, and thought that a thread regarding that "perfect portable rig case" might be in order. Since DAPs, amps and IEMs are such a unique and personal choice, there are not very many custom-made cases for us on-the-go audiophile types. I have the two smallest OtterBOX models, but wasn't really "feeling it" until I tried a case I had purchased for my portable HDD, the "Case Logic PHDC-1 Small EVA External Hard Drive Case (Red)". 

 This works quite well for me, although about an inch narrower would be perfect. I am thinking about browsing the camera case section at the local "Mega Lo Mart" sometime, although it's not a huge priority as I have found this to be an almost ideal solution. It does not offer the impact and waterproof qualities of a Pelican/OtterBOX, but the case is quite protective for everyday transport needs, and the strap secures it from moving around inside, while the pocket inside works well for my universal IEMs. 

 Here are a couple of pics below of my solution for now, and I am hoping to see what others here at Head-fi have done in regards to safe transport for their portable rigs:










 (sorry about the moiré pattern) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 PERFECT! 

 I am in the market to buy a PMP, earphones, and amp -- your solution is absolutely perfect! I already found it online and bookmarked it for purchase.


----------



## feverfive

I've been looking for weeks to find a case w/ a belt clip so it can hold my 2009 iPod Classic>LOD>Arrow. I'd like to wear on my belt while in use, and I'd like for it to have a compartment like the one grokit posted for holding IEMs. Anyone found a suitable camera case for this type of application?


----------



## Drag0n

I have the original Zune case....but i usually use a Tamrac camera bag , and i use cellphone holsters on my belt.


----------



## JOEYBUCKETS

just recieved this friday for use with my 160gb ipod classic and Arrow amp. fits perfect

Amazon.com: Samba Travel Case for JBuds J2 Earbuds (Black): Electronics


----------



## grokit

Does anyone have experience with Headroom's GigaBag Bag w/ Shoulder Strap? 
 It seems like one of the few out there that's actually made for this purpose, but like the Samba, you have to disconnect your iPod's LOD to use it. 
 Reviews seem mixed, and it would seem to work best with a Bithead-sized portble amp.




GigaBag Bag w/ Shoulder Strap | HeadRoom Audio


----------



## stainless824

i suggest the carbon fibre otterbox that jhaudio sells. Very nice


----------



## MightyFine Shindig

How much length would LOD's add to your iPod?


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MightyFine Shindig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How much length would LOD's add to your iPod?_

 

See post #1 for one example. Many are bigger, a few are smaller.


----------



## MightyFine Shindig

Yeah, I was hoping to get an average figure. But understandably, with the varying sizes, there is no definitive answer.


----------



## mrarroyo

There is always the HippoCase by Uncle Wilson at about $60.


----------



## LeeMark

There are two different issues here. If you are just using the case for storage, many of the suggestions above work, however if you want a bag to use while listening, there choices are much fewer especially with the LOD in place. The Hippo case works, and that is why I like my NiteIze case. This otterbox is good for storage but obviously not for listening..


----------



## feverfive

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeeMark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are two different issues here. If you are just using the case for storage, many of the suggestions above work, however if you want a bag to use while listening, there choices are much fewer especially with the LOD in place. The Hippo case works, and that is why I like my NiteIze case. This otterbox is good for storage but obviously not for listening.._

 

Yep, that's my issue. I want a case (preferably black leather) w/ a belt clip so I can use it while listening. I have a 2009 iPod Classic & a Headstage Arrow that is en route to me. I figure the two plus accounting for my LOD means I'd need to find a case that can accommodate something 5.5" - 5.75" Long x 2.5" Wide x .75" Thick. No luck so far. I've been looking at mostly camera cases.


----------



## Eggroll

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, that's my issue. I want a case (preferably black leather) w/ a belt clip so I can use it while listening. I have a 2009 iPod Classic & a Headstage Arrow that is en route to me. I figure the two plus accounting for my LOD means I'd need to find a case that can accommodate something 5.5" - 5.75" Long x 2.5" Wide x .75" Thick. No luck so far. I've been looking at mostly camera cases._

 

I'm in the same boat as you. I found a generic camera case w/ belt loop that fits my iPod w/ Arrow 12HE and there seems to be enough room to add the low-pro LOD that I have on order. I just need to cut a hole in the top flap when my Elite TWag replacement cables come in.


----------



## GreyArea

I have a colleague with the same problem. He found a case a muji that seemed to fit an ipodclassic +ibasso pretty perfect.

 Don't know how easy it'd be for you guys to get to Muji though. There's one in Nottingham, UK if you fancy a trip-up.

muji


----------



## AndyT87

I have the same case as the thread starter. perfect for pmp, amp and iem storage/transportation


----------



## Eggroll

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stainless824* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i suggest the carbon fibre otterbox that jhaudio sells. Very nice_

 

They do look really really nice! I ordered one with my JH16's to store them & my portable rig


----------



## grokit

Is this the $75 JH Audio carbon fiber Otterbox case referred to earlier?







 Pretty sure I nabbed this pic from another Head-fier on perhaps a JH-13 thread, but I don't remember which one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just realized that a portable charging cable or external battery (or both) is a necessity when traveling that we are not including room for in out portable rig cases. Not necessarily for portable listening, where the belt clip can come in so handy, but for transporting the rig it would be nice to have room for a sync cable/usb plug adapter or whatever.


----------



## grokit

This is the smallest amped rig that I have, and the whole thing fits 
 with room to spare into the case for the RE1s alone...


----------



## grokit

Found a much more compact travel case, fits my thin iMod/Arrow like a glove, with a separate internal pocket for the dock cable and e-Q7s.










 It's a Case Logic ECB-1, if anyone is interested.


----------



## MightyFine Shindig

I'm still looking for a case that can fit my ipod and 3move. Does that case look like it can fit about 5cm plus room for LOD and Re0's?


----------



## LevA

here's my solution for *Ipod Classic + Ibasso D10*.
 the Canon Deluxe Soft Case PSC-100 fits perfectly. The main problem finding a case was the LOD, as the cable sticks out fair bit so either you have to get a bigger case than neede or find a case with a flip top that can be kept open. I'll include some photos so you can see better what I am talking about..
 It has a nice belt attachment and it opens by using 2 side zippers. with the lod you cant fully zip up as it pushes the lod but can zip almost all the way and it stays pretty secure..
 As a bonus, the case is pretty atractive in itself, with a nice leather touch


----------



## grokit

Nice setup, LevA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MightyFine Shindig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still looking for a case that can fit my ipod and 3move. Does that case look like it can fit about 5cm plus room for LOD and Re0's?_

 

Not a chance; my thin 30gb iPod and Arrow (and velcro/pads) pretty much maxed it out; they measure less than 1 inch total, about 2.5 cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LevA's case looks like a possibility for belt use, not as protective (softer) though for transport...


----------



## LevA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice setup, LevA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Not a chance; my thin 30gb iPod and Arrow (and velcro/pads) pretty much max it out; they measure less than 1 inch total, about 2.5 cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LevA's case looks like a possibility for belt use, not as protective (softer) though for transport..._

 

thanks grokit,

 not sure how big the 3move is, but if its the size or similar size to D10 it should work. as for protection, its not a hard case, but the padding is really nice and thick. It wraps my setup perfectly so DAP/AMP doesn't move inside.. also, with the belt clip (I use a Carabiner) you can flip the top of the case and listen on the go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 only thing is that you cant zip the sides all the way, though been using it for a year and the zips are holding with no problem (and the zips dont go all the way down so works like a safety protection as even with all the way down the setup is nicely held in case). if you use a low LOD it should be even better, and might get to zipp up all the way.


----------



## EraserXIV

this may work for some: Amazon.com: Samba Travel Case for JBuds J2 Earbuds (Black): Electronics

 the designs are a bit flashy though...


----------



## Pageygeeza

swordfish-denver-camera-case-black

 This is what I'm using.

 It may have a shoulder strap but the bag is pretty roomy without being too big so it can easily store any excess cable. I would imagine this could easily carry the beefiest of setups.


----------



## MightyFine Shindig

Nice Pics LevA, and thanks to both you and grokit for responding to my question.
 The search continues!


----------



## neosoul

I use a camera case by VidPro, its small, houses all 3 of my Ipods, lod, and TF10 iems, the case is also hardshell. The only modifications that I've done to it is that I've put a thicker small shoulder strap on it, now I have the option to carry it by the small handle or on my shoulder. The case zips and has a velco closure strap to ensure that your valuables don't accidentally come out. Really nice compact case that can hold a lot of items.

 Edit: Forgot the pics


----------



## zappp

iPod classic + LOD + Arrow HE + RE0

 iPod and Arrow are glued back-to-back by double-side tape (ordinary office supply, nothing special). LOD and RE0 are connected on the same end. This makes a 2cm thick package with looped LOD and cable to RE0 at one end that slides into a pocket head down.

 For transport and storage I use a small camera bag with a little front pocket for LOD, RE0, perhaps also PK1 and an airline adapter. It has a belt loop, but then you really look like a geek. In operation, the LOD sticks out. I do not use it for walking arround, but when sitting in train or plane or when waiting you are able to move with it (rather than to forget or drop it by accident).


----------



## Pageygeeza

This is the bag I use. As you can see, plenty of room but not too much. As for the Iem's they could be stuck in the zipped compartment, but I use that for spare battery's. Because of the space inside, I can coil any excess cable in there so you don't have loads floating about.

 Inside you have:

 iPod classic 80GB and a re-cased CmoyBB, probably about 2ft of cable, 2 x spare 9v rechargables and my rubber skin for when I use the 'Pod in the car.


----------



## Mr Do

I use a Waterfield gear pouch.
Sfbags.com


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pageygeeza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is the bag I use. As you can see, plenty of room but not too much. As for the Iem's they could be stuck in the zipped compartment, but I use that for spare battery's. Because of the space inside, I can coil any excess cable in there so you don't have loads floating about.

 Inside you have:

 iPod classic 80GB and a re-cased CmoyBB, probably about 2ft of cable, 2 x spare 9v rechargables and my rubber skin for when I use the 'Pod in the car._

 

What headphones are those, Pageygeeza?


----------



## Pageygeeza

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What headphones are those, Pageygeeza?_

 

Those would be my pretty old Phillips HP840s.


----------



## warp08

Here is mine. Double-sided 3M velcro strapping a SONY camera case to the iMod case. The ALO iMod LOD is a bit short, but I have a longer TWAG LOD on order. The TTVJ Slim and even the RSA Protector fits into the SONY case comfortably.


----------



## seekadds

this is an issue i am struggling with as well for my sony walkman x + ibasso d10. i have stick-on velcros to attach the two units together, then i stick them in a camera bag, similar to how LevA is doing, with the LOD sticking out the top.

 it works fine, and i can carry/protect while listening as long as the zipper isn't fully closed, but there's two things:

 1) it's a pain to have to take the thing out every time to do anything on the player. yes the sony has tactile controls, but they are on the other side of the player. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't want to flip the thing around either. i'd lose volume control from the amp, and i'd be smashing the LOD i paid quite a bit for. if i'm not on the move then it's no big deal to just hold it in my hand. but i like to walk... =P

 2) the way the sony is stuck to the amp with velcro, every time i try to separate them (which is necessary to access the sony's hold switch), the back panel on the sony seems like it's about to crack off because apparently the velcro bond is stronger than the bond between the plastic backing and whatever it's connected to. it's not cheaply made, but hey, it's only plastic. i've been thinking of getting a hard plastic case for the sony x then put the velcro on there to avoid this problem.

 so far the hippocase for ipod touch and the headroom bag/case thingies look like they would be the best for what i want. the headroom one looks like i'd be smashing the LOD though (stupid straight connectors). do you guys think the hippocase for ipod would accomodate my sony x and d10? and can you attach straps or a clip to it easily?


----------



## grokit

Found a good case for active use (that I already had laying around) when I wanted to take my amped iMod on a long bike ride now that we have good weather. I had picked up a bunch of these simple, lightly-padded Targus cases a few years ago when the local WalMart was closing them out for $1.99 each, so I didn't feel too bad cutting a flap into the top of one of them. It works great if you are wearing a belt, with plenty of room for a classic iPod and most portable amps that match the iPod's form factor.


----------



## feverfive

Quote: 





leemark said:


> Try this, a NiteIze Backbone Case (Nite Ize Official Site). I use it with a NiteIze S-biner and it works as a case I can use all the time.
> 
> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/003...jpg?1270885885
> 
> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/003...jpg?1270885885


 

 Can't believe I missed your post the first time I came across this thread (& even added a couple posts herein myself).  I have a 2009 iPod Classic > Headstage Arrow (using a TWcu Viablue LOD from Whiplash).  I'd probably need to leave the zipper open at the top a bit to allow my LOD to poke out a little (dimension of my rig--using velcro dots to connect Arrow to iPod, & taking the LOD into account is something like 6.5" L x 2.5" W x .9" Thick), but otherwise, I think this case is the solution for me.  I prefer one w/ a belt clip (rather than a simple belt loop).


----------



## Steve_72

I'm using a Lowepro camera case for my JH13pro, Ipod touch and Pico Slim. There's a separate compartment in the front that stores the customs nicely, while my Touch, Slim and low-profile LOD are tucked in the larger compartment.


----------



## Sullivan1226

I don't think there is a good solution (yet) for this. The best solution so far is the Hippocase. But it doesn't have a belt clip...


----------



## JOEYBUCKETS

what ipod classic case is that?
  
  Quote: 





neosoul said:


> I use a camera case by VidPro, its small, houses all 3 of my Ipods, lod, and TF10 iems, the case is also hardshell. The only modifications that I've done to it is that I've put a thicker small shoulder strap on it, now I have the option to carry it by the small handle or on my shoulder. The case zips and has a velco closure strap to ensure that your valuables don't accidentally come out. Really nice compact case that can hold a lot of items.
> 
> Edit: Forgot the pics


----------



## grokit

I just noticed that Amazon Basics has a few low-cost options, here's a couple of them...


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





leemark said:


> Try this, a NiteIze Backbone Case (Nite Ize Official Site). I use it with a NiteIze S-biner and it works as a case I can use all the time.
> 
> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/003...jpg?1270885885
> 
> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/003...jpg?1270885885


 

 +1 I'm in love with that case!, tough as nails.
   
  Right now I'm using an old case logic case for my LISA III


----------



## hockeyb213

http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q177/hockeyb213/?action=view&current=DSC_0003-1.jpg&newest=1
   
   
  Hippocase ftw


----------



## JOEYBUCKETS

just bought one off of ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270507383425&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





joeybuckets said:


> just bought one off of ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270507383425&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 

 Post a pic of how it looks with your rig when it arrives!


----------



## feverfive

Quote: 





joeybuckets said:


> just bought one off of ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270507383425&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 

 Dang, if only that case was ~ 3/4" longer/taller...


----------



## LeeMark

Quote: 





feverfive said:


> Dang, if only that case was ~ 3/4" longer/taller...


 
  Why, I have the same set up but use a whiplash LOD, and I can get it all into the Nite Ize and can even close the sipper except for the cord hanging out.  With your profile, is should be no prob.  I use either the Arrow or the Protector and can do this.  Get it, you will like it.


----------



## feverfive

Quote: 





leemark said:


> Why, I have the same set up but use a whiplash LOD, and I can get it all into the Nite Ize and can even close the sipper except for the cord hanging out.  With your profile, is should be no prob.  I use either the Arrow or the Protector and can do this.  Get it, you will like it.


 

 I use a Whiplash TWcu viablue LOD in my setup...makes it about 6.5" long, I think, taking the LOD into account.  I'd rather have soemthing that wouldn't necessitate having my LOD sticking out.  BUT, I decided to go ahead & buy it (assuming ebay can process my Paypal...it's being flaky for some reason). since I just haben't been able to find anything better.


----------



## usf09

Right now I'm using a Case Logic hard drive case (the one in the first post), but if I get a Mini^3, I won't be able to store everything anymore...I'm thinking of moving to this:
   
http://www.amazon.com/HDCSXL-Extra-Garmin-TomTom-Screen/dp/B00273AMH4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1276992110&sr=8-2
   
  5.75" X 4.25" X 2.5"
   
  Little shorter than the Case Logic case, but at least everything will fit...but if I get a T3, something smaller, I'll probably just keep the first case...


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





usf09 said:


> Right now I'm using a Case Logic hard drive case (the one in the first post), but if I get a Mini^3, I won't be able to store everything anymore...I'm thinking of moving to this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/HDCSXL-Extra-Garmin-TomTom-Screen/dp/B00273AMH4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1276992110&sr=8-2
> 
> ...


 

 Awesome travel case, with room for a charger/cable combo, IEMs in their own case, etc.


----------



## usf09

Yeah, I'm hoping everything fits...I want to use the UE square case, but I'm not sure of the height and if it'll fit in either compartment...
   
  But for $12, I'm going to buy one and try it out...if not, I'll use it for my GPS...I'll post impressions once I get it, let everyone know if it's worth it


----------



## Pageygeeza

http://direct.asda.com/Hama-Samsonite-Trekking-Premium-DF10-Photo-Bag---Black/000625431,default,pd.html
   
  I've found this sweet looking thing, I've not tested for space using my iPod/CmoyBB combo, but it can't be far off.
   
  Selling point:  Detachable shoulder strap, belt loop and pretty small, but not too small.  Plus the shoulder strap has a rubber strip to stop it slipping around.  \/


----------



## GregVDS

I was thinking about modding a Red Moleskine Agenda. There are some with dimension 9X14X2 cm.
  Replacing all pages by two neoprene rectangles glued to the front and back covers would let me arrange a J3 on the right and some ultra slim amp on the left (UHA-4, Arrow, whatever) and iems.
   
  Suffice to cutter out the exact footprints of the two devices, and some more for tactile buttons, volumes levels, output, and iems chamber for transport. I'll do my own mini to mini to have the good length and flex. On can use felt too, and that could even be quite posh


----------



## batphink

The Container Store has these media cases on sale for $9.
  http://www.containerstore.com/shop/travel/beltpacksPouches?productId=10027432&N=63203&Nao=20
   

   
  They're padded and pretty roomy.  I got one for one of my minidisc recorders.


----------

